# Sticky  Self Diagnosis of Odor Source W/O Use of A Third Party



## anmegrl

Hi all,I did a quick study from people who suffered from varying sources of body odor and have already posted this on their message board.Hopefully, it will also help people with FBO/LG here.







Obviously, the best method is to have a few honest, non-relative individuals sniff you but due to embarrassment or the varying nature/frequency of how odor may present itself, it may be difficult to obtain useful answers. Due to the suggestion of a skype member, I have been experimenting with an automatic air purifier to determine if it can give reliable results on location of odor and strength of odor. So far, it has confirmed the Effect on Environment portion for the above chart. Flatus and expirated air are easier to detect and take some time to "purify." I do not have body odor issues with sweat so I have not been able to experiment with detection on this basis [purifier does not detect my sweat.] However I have read a review where an individual claims the purifier does alert him to excessive sweaty body odor but the person does not claim to have a body odor condition. Another issue is that although air purifiers (presumably) pick up on a number of VOCs, not all VOCs have an odor. For example, if I breathe for at least 10 seconds or count to 20 into the purifier, the purifier will go off reliably each time but my breath has no bad odor. Asking the other member with a similar air purifier to repeat a similar experiment did not result in a response. Conversely, non-VOCs may cause odor and may not be detected by the purifier. Yet, I believe if odor exceeds the norm, it is most likely due to odiferous VOCs or elevated odiferous VOCs. Depending on how long it takes to purify the air after detection and how high the detection is rated (my purifier has two detection ratings - moderate and high - I can only get it to high by spraying perfume or fragrance near it), an air purifier may be useful in determining odor source, triggers for odor, if any, and intensity of odor. Obviously, I have more experiments to perform and do not suggest people spend hundreds of dollars to do the same. I'll report on any progress.*Now for LGers specifically,* the $64 million question is does it detect LG? For me, yes it does. Despite taking pro-m, pepto/devrom, and probiotics, the air purifier does kick into moderate detection gear every now and then while I am in front of or near the sensor. I can tell you that it goes off when I have absolutely no sensation whatsoever - no wetness, no bubbling, no cramping. Sometimes it happens when I am sitting and working on my computer, when I sit down in my chair, twist to reach for something, or when I get up to get something. Paradoxically, when I do feel bubbling or a slight release of flatus, the purifier does nothing. Also doesn't detect anything if I do smell some normal smelling flatus (and am aware of releasing it). Right now, I think this discrepancy is due to my taking OTC drugs that greatly reduce hydrogen sulfide and other malodorous VOCs/bacteria. [That's right - I do have two types of odor: one is from treated waste/gas and the other probably from not yet treated waste/gas - my theory so far]. To be absolutely certain, I should (and will) probably stop all meds and continue testing to be certain of symptoms and determine any triggers. Another discovery is that it sometimes occurs within 30 minutes of eating (sometimes w/in 10-15 minutes). And it's often [but not always] after I have consumed corn products or wheat/bread products. Sugar has no effect. I have been tested for gluten intolerance/celiac sprue twice and have been found not gluten intolerant. Yet it is possible LG happens so quickly after eating due to high amplitude propagating contractions (HAPC). May also explain why drugs that affect gut motility also help decrease LG in some people (including myself). With IBSers, the contractions may be so strong...


> These contractions only occur 6-8 times per day in healthy people, but they are extremely strong contractions, which begin in the first part of the large intestine and sweep around all the way to the rectum; they stop just above the rectum. These contractions move the contents of the large intestine ahead of them, and they will often trigger a bowel movement, or at least the urge to have a bowel movement. _[Or the contraction will cause any pockets of gas within the intestine to emerge as flatulence - my addition]_IBS symptoms are believed to be caused partly by abnormal motility. In IBS, the motor function of the intestines overreacts to stimuli like meals or stress. This reaction can cause the intestines to become too active or not active enough.


 Obviously if you have an intolerance or are stressed, odorous gas can move through quickly - probably so quickly that odor reducing medicine may not have a chance to work its magic.I have found that complete evacuation has a slight effect on improving/decreasing LG but it does not stop it completely. Using flax seed 3 times a day has "cured" me of IE and small BMs. Despite normal BMs, the air purifier alerts me that I still get LG regardless - just not as much.Lastly, although this is not a shock, gas odor has less odor when it is not sitting in your gut longer than it should. Same theory of keeping regular bowel movements with TMAU applies with LGers too. Odor reducing medication only works so well. Bacteria will still build up in you and make gas or BMs smell stronger than they would.Anyway, I will update on further experiments. Afterwards, I will probably try to get Solesta treatment esp. now that I have more proof it is odor from the rectum and I have an independent means of determining whether the injections are working or not.P.S. Since I can make the purifier detect odorless VOCs from my mouth reliably, I tested a pair of shreddies I have only worn once for two hours to see if they (and by implication any other type of activated carbon charcoal filter underwear) work. *They don't. * They did block detection but only for a few seconds. It seems when warm moist air is blown into them (I blew into them about 3 times in a 2-3 minute period), it decreases their ability to absorb odors. To be effective, you cannot have gas more than a few times a day (definitely not in succession) and the underwear must stay cool and dry at all times. If LG happens a lot and/or you sweat - even just a little down there, it's just a waste of money. Makes me wonder about the exact conditions used when doctors tested the various flatus filter products.Hope this helps.


----------



## Inconceivable

Nicely put together. It was an interesting read


----------



## yellow11

Thanks so much Anmegrl, That's a lot of very useful information you gathered together there. I'm going to try and get my hands on an air purifier to see if it will help me detect my lg. Seeing that our condition(s) is not even recognized by the mainstream medical community I guess it falls on us sufferers to do our own research to try and help ourselves.You really are an inspiration to the rest of us in that regard, sincerely thanks again for all the effort you put into setting up this survey.


----------



## anmegrl

Decided to update here so as many people as possible will see this.As a continuation of the experiments I have done with the air purifier [see original post above], I've come to some conclusions which may be helpful for people with LG. Since following these "rules" for the past few weeks I have decreased negative purifier responses from 9-14 responses per day to 0 to 2 responses per day. None of this is earth shattering news - sorry, but maybe it'll get people on the right path for them as individuals.*1) DIET*Many people here have gotten some success or moderate results with low the FODMAP diet or Candida diet but for me the better [better not BEST] diet has been a *low thiol/low sulfur diet. *The list I found is more permissive than low FODMAP but when on it I get the least amount of reactions from the air purifier. The one drawback however is that, although most of the items on the list are "safe" for me, there are still some "safe" items on the list that I can't tolerate for whatever reason. For example, I've always known that peanuts make my odor stronger and peanuts are on the "bad" list. So I tried sunflower seeds which are on the safe list. After about a day or so, the purifier started going off like crazy despite the small amount of sunflower seeds (actually it was Sunbutter with no preservatives) I consumed. The only way I know a certain food causes a bad reaction is by the purifier. The offending food usually doesn't make me gassy or bloated or nauseous. Usually I feel nothing at all and experience no changes that I can tell, yet trying just a little bit per day can cause an emission detected by the purifier although not detected by me [I can only smell myself in certain circumstances-that's why the purifier is so handy.] Sometimes the reaction is immediate other times it may show up later in the day or at the most, 24 to 48 hours later. The diet list I follow can be found at this Yahoo Group post http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/frequent-dose-chelation/message/23551. The post has a more extensive food list than available on the web but keep in mind the group is not a body odor support or IBS support group. It is for mercury detoxification. I think that's a bunch of hooey but whatever - the list is all that matters. A more updated list is available to members only but I think the message board list contains about as much info as would be found in the member's only list and more info than is in the book they are following - Amalgam Illness by Andy Cutler. Remember you only care about the low sulfur list - the other compounds or food elements they are avoiding would not apply to you.*2) VITAMINS and SUPPLEMENTS*None of the vitamins and supplements I take are high thiol (it will be on the list above) or else doesn't negatively produce a high thiol effect. Right now I take a multivitamin, calcium pills, OTC allergy pills, pepto, OTC pain relievers (like aleve or aspirin), prevacid, and ground flax seeds/meal and so far I often have days where I will not trigger the air purifier at all or maybe just once or twice. Please keep in mind that there is a difference between high thiol and sulfate drugs and a difference between sulfite allergies and a high thiol intolerance. Sulfates are okay unless you already have a known allergy or intolerance. Sulfites are probably okay as they may not produce a high thiol effect. It is the type of sulfur and the way it is metabolized that is the ultimate determinant. Again, just follow the list on what supplements to avoid (or what additives in supplements to avoid) and you should be okay. I doubt anyone would have to give up any drug, vitamin, or supplement if you are going to follow the low thiol diet. Another note: taking pepto or other sulfur reducing drugs can have a slight effect on odor but even if I eat offending foods, I will have symptoms regardless. Probably the "problem" happens right when digestion begins but pepto may only help further along the digestive process. Not sure but no matter the amount of pepto, sulfur still escapes.*3) BOWEL HABITS*Unpleasant to discuss but I have to note again that increasing BMs if you are C would be helpful. It doesn't mean you have to have a bm every single day but you should be able to eliminate as fully as possible as often as your body needs. Think back to how often you would go before LG or IBS and try to recreate that if you haven't been able to. However, as I said above, even when I have regular BMs I will still have symptoms. I can eat a very offending food - like egg whites- and the purifier will go off every ten minutes for hours regardless of how many times I've completely evacuated that week or that day. Ground flax seeds with each meal still works for me and so far is the only fiber that helps w/o giving me cramps or excess gas like benefiber, citrucel, metamucil, or acacia fiber.Those are the three major factors helping me with LG. It doesn't mean I am cured but I am much better than I was. Right now, I can safely recommend that anyone who is interested and has the money should invest in an automatic air purifier - I have the Sharp Plasmacluster 830U. Not only can it confirm if you have LG (if you are one of those who can't tell where your odor originates) but you can also use it as an "independent reliable witness" and document responses for your doctor in order to prove your symptoms are not in your head. Better yet, it will help you determine exactly what foods, supplements, etc... are "safe" for you. Just because the above helps me does not mean it will be as beneficial to you. W/O the purifier I could have eliminated some bad reaction foods/supplements only to inadvertently add other bad reaction foods/supplements believing them to be safe. We need individualized diets and it's difficult trying to perfect a process by relying on the responses of third parties each time a change is made. You can always buy the purifier from a store with a return policy, try it for a few weeks and return if it doesn't work for you like it has for me. As I mentioned in the original post, the purifier does not go off every single time you have gas - only if there is an amount of sulfur (or whatever the purifier is detecting) in it. You should go off all meds that claim to reduce sulfur/odor in the gut - pepto, devrom, Pro-M, etc... to test yourself properly. Even then you may find, as I have, that strong LG odor occurs with certain foods - not with all foods. Since I know LG still occurs even when the purifier shows no response, I will discuss other ways to cure it (i.e., Solesta, Sacral Nerve Stimulation, or whatever) at my next upcoming doctor appointment next week. I will update after the appointment.


----------



## Inconceivable

anmegrl said:


> Ground flax seeds with each meal still works for me and so far is the only fiber that helps w/o giving me cramps or excess gas like benefiber, citrucel, metamucil, or acacia fiber.


Have you tried just plain psyllium husk? I've found that I have no bad reactions from it like I did with metamucil.


----------



## anmegrl

*UPDATE #2*Sorry I'm late with an update but this should prove a bit helpful.I had several diagnostic tests performed by a colorectal surgeon last month and discovered that: (1) I have a sensory issue (rectum needs to be fuller than most people for me to feel anything) which explains why a person may be able to feel some gas and hold it back yet leak some out due to volume; (2) I have a problem pushing but not squeezing - which explains why a person may have incomplete evacuation; and (3) although my nerve and muscle tests were fine, my rectal muscle was much weaker due to its thinness ... basically the Dr. said my muscle looked similar to someone who had given birth although I haven't. From my meeting with her and discussing different treatment options (which I will get into later), there are certain exams I think everyone could benefit from:*BENEFICIAL EXAMS*1) Colonoscopy with biopsies throughout intestines and rectum - rule out defects and microscopic inflammatory disease2) Prometheus IBD Blood Test - helps determine if there is any inflammation3) Transrectal Ultrasound - helps determine defects in rectum specifically, including muscle thinness (this test showed that my muscle is half the thickness of a normal patient)4) Needle Electromyography Studies (Rectum) - helps determine abnormalities with muscle5) Nerve Conduction, Amplitude and Latency/Velocity Study (Rectum)- - helps determine whether your nerves are damaged or compromised [this test revealed that my nerve response was slightly slow on the right side but was not so bad that the doctor felt it was causing the problem]6) Anorectal Manometry (balloon test where balloon is extended slightly and tested at different places in the rectum) - determines ability to squeeze and push7) Rectal Sensation, Tone and Compliance Test (balloon test where balloon is slowly enlarged) - determines whether your rectum stretches properly, senses pressure properly, and is able to push properly; may also blow puffs of air into the rectum to see if and how it reactsWhen I explained my symptoms, two possible causes came to the doctor's mind: a tear in the muscle and/or rectal inflammation. As there was no tear, she decided to treat me as if I had slight rectal inflammation despite previous tests showing no inflammation. The doctor admitted that the rectal inflammation theory seemed more plausible because it can affect rectal sensation and distensibility w/o there being anything "physically wrong" with the rectum. If you've have normal manometry results, you may want to skip down to Treatment (2).*TREATMENT OPTIONS*1) For the distensibility and thin rectal muscle issues, I was advised that I need to perform Kegel exercises everyday for the rest of my life due to the extent of the problem. I've done Kegel's in the past but I am now doing 6 sets a day everyday.2) For the rectal sensation and distensibility issues possibly caused by inflammation of only the rectum, I was prescribed Atarax (generic hydroxyzine) 10 mg/4 times a day. Yes, this is an allergy drug related to Claritin and Zyrtec. I have been on Claritin and Zyrtec in the past and had no relief from LG. I didn't want to take it but the doctor explained that due to this particular drug's reaction on histamine, it works very well for low level inflammation. [If you do a search here, others have mentioned being prescribed allergy meds for IBS in general due to its effects on inflammation.] I've been taking Atarax (3 times a day) skeptically but it does seem to work. After giving the drug enough time to build up in my system - about 3 weeks - I binged on all my trigger foods for 3 days. Usually LG symptoms would occur immediately after eating my trigger food and very often as revealed by the air purifier - 14-16 times. After Atarax, it took 3 days for an increased response to show and the response was minimal - only 4-6 times. Eating a diet without trigger foods and without Atarax ordinarily results in 0-4 responses. In conclusion, Atarax decreased my LG with trigger foods. It also feels like I digest food better and don't feel as bloated as before. I've had food allergy tests before and they all came back negative. I don't attribute Kegels for the decrease in symptoms because they did increase just not much and using Kegels in the past did not help my LG. This drug seems like another cheap effective means to control LG if the cause is inflammation related. Keep in mind it should be given a few weeks to work and that none of my tests in the past have indicated I have inflammation. It may be so low or variable that it doesn't show when tested. I don't know.3) Since I've had a few neurological issues in the past and they did show up in my results (not in an appreciable way), an InterStim sacral nerve stimulator was suggested. The doctor was a bit gung-ho about my trying it out. I haven't decided if I will take this route or not since I do not want a device implanted in me. She did explain that there is a theory (and some studies show) electrical stimulation is very effective in increasing rectal sensation. If my brain picks up on rectal sensation better than it is now, the muscles will react the way they should. Doctors don't know quite how it works but it does. There are other electrical stimulation treatments for rectal incontinence that do not require an implant [Anal electrical stimulation and Tibial nerve stimulation] but I have not discussed these options to see if they are effective. InterStim works better for actual fecal incontinence than for gas incontinence though.*Solesta* - I brought up the use of Solesta and was informed that it would not be helpful if I have a "pushing" problem and could make things worse with incomplete evacuation since I would have to push more to have BMs due to the extra bulk. If I had a squeezing issue then it might help but she still did not like it because it's new and hasn't been tested as much as she'd like whereas InterStim has a history of being extremely effective. She also claimed that patients who get it don't like the fact that it leaves a hard lump in the rectum and some get infections in the area after the procedure. This conversation was in regards to bowel movements and fecal incontinence more than gas/flatus incontinence as she relayed that flatus incontinence is harder to treat. Also because Solesta is new, insurance may not pay for it. It will pay for InterStim. Until my next appt. next month, I will see how effective Kegel exercises, diet, flax seed supplementation, and Atarax are on eliminating LG. Then I will make the determination of whether or not to try other means/devices. P.S. Kegels does seem to be working with incomplete evacuation. I'm using an exerciser this time around [GyneFlex] rather than just exercising on my own.P.P.S. Although I say I am taking Atarax, I am just taking the generic hydroxyzine, not the brand name.


----------



## lisahermes

anmegrl said:


> *UPDATE #2*Sorry I'm late with an update but this should prove a bit helpful.I had several diagnostic tests performed by a colorectal surgeon last month and discovered that: (1) I have a sensory issue (rectum needs to be fuller than most people for me to feel anything) which explains why a person may be able to feel some gas and hold it back yet leak some out due to volume; (2) I have a problem pushing but not squeezing - which explains why a person may have incomplete evacuation; and (3) although my nerve and muscle tests were fine, my rectal muscle was much weaker due to its thinness ... basically the Dr. said my muscle looked similar to someone who had given birth although I haven't. From my meeting with her and discussing different treatment options (which I will get into later), there are certain exams I think everyone could benefit from:*BENEFICIAL EXAMS*1) Colonoscopy with biopsies throughout intestines and rectum - rule out defects and microscopic inflammatory disease2) Prometheus IBD Blood Test - helps determine if there is any inflammation3) Transrectal Ultrasound - helps determine defects in rectum specifically, including muscle thinness (this test showed that my muscle is half the thickness of a normal patient)4) Needle Electromyography Studies (Rectum) - helps determine abnormalities with muscle5) Nerve Conduction, Amplitude and Latency/Velocity Study (Rectum)- - helps determine whether your nerves are damaged or compromised [this test revealed that my nerve response was slightly slow on the right side but was not so bad that the doctor felt it was causing the problem]6) Anorectal Manometry (balloon test where balloon is extended slightly and tested at different places in the rectum) - determines ability to squeeze and push7) Rectal Sensation, Tone and Compliance Test (balloon test where balloon is slowly enlarged) - determines whether your rectum stretches properly, senses pressure properly, and is able to push properly; may also blow puffs of air into the rectum to see if and how it reactsWhen I explained my symptoms, two possible causes came to the doctor's mind: a tear in the muscle and/or rectal inflammation. As there was no tear, she decided to treat me as if I had slight rectal inflammation despite previous tests showing no inflammation. The doctor admitted that the rectal inflammation theory seemed more plausible because it can affect rectal sensation and distensibility w/o there being anything "physically wrong" with the rectum. If you've have normal manometry results, you may want to skip down to Treatment (2).*TREATMENT OPTIONS*1) For the distensibility and thin rectal muscle issues, I was advised that I need to perform Kegel exercises everyday for the rest of my life due to the extent of the problem. I've done Kegel's in the past but I am now doing 6 sets a day everyday.2) For the rectal sensation and distensibility issues possibly caused by inflammation of only the rectum, I was prescribed Atarax (generic hydroxyzine) 10 mg/4 times a day. Yes, this is an allergy drug related to Claritin and Zyrtec. I have been on Claritin and Zyrtec in the past and had no relief from LG. I didn't want to take it but the doctor explained that due to this particular drug's reaction on histamine, it works very well for low level inflammation. [If you do a search here, others have mentioned being prescribed allergy meds for IBS in general due to its effects on inflammation.] I've been taking Atarax (3 times a day) skeptically but it does seem to work. After giving the drug enough time to build up in my system - about 3 weeks - I binged on all my trigger foods for 3 days. Usually LG symptoms would occur immediately after eating my trigger food and very often as revealed by the air purifier - 14-16 times. After Atarax, it took 3 days for an increased response to show and the response was minimal - only 4-6 times. Eating a diet without trigger foods and without Atarax ordinarily results in 0-4 responses. In conclusion, Atarax decreased my LG with trigger foods. It also feels like I digest food better and don't feel as bloated as before. I've had food allergy tests before and they all came back negative. I don't attribute Kegels for the decrease in symptoms because they did increase just not much and using Kegels in the past did not help my LG. This drug seems like another cheap effective means to control LG if the cause is inflammation related. Keep in mind it should be given a few weeks to work and that none of my tests in the past have indicated I have inflammation. It may be so low or variable that it doesn't show when tested. I don't know.3) Since I've had a few neurological issues in the past and they did show up in my results (not in an appreciable way), an InterStim sacral nerve stimulator was suggested. The doctor was a bit gung-ho about my trying it out. I haven't decided if I will take this route or not since I do not want a device implanted in me. She did explain that there is a theory (and some studies show) electrical stimulation is very effective in increasing rectal sensation. If my brain picks up on rectal sensation better than it is now, the muscles will react the way they should. Doctors don't know quite how it works but it does. There are other electrical stimulation treatments for rectal incontinence that do not require an implant [Anal electrical stimulation and Tibial nerve stimulation] but I have not discussed these options to see if they are effective. InterStim works better for actual fecal incontinence than for gas incontinence though.*Solesta* - I brought up the use of Solesta and was informed that it would not be helpful if I have a "pushing" problem and could make things worse with incomplete evacuation since I would have to push more to have BMs due to the extra bulk. If I had a squeezing issue then it might help but she still did not like it because it's new and hasn't been tested as much as she'd like whereas InterStim has a history of being extremely effective. She also claimed that patients who get it don't like the fact that it leaves a hard lump in the rectum and some get infections in the area after the procedure. This conversation was in regards to bowel movements and fecal incontinence more than gas/flatus incontinence as she relayed that flatus incontinence is harder to treat. Also because Solesta is new, insurance may not pay for it. It will pay for InterStim. Until my next appt. next month, I will see how effective Kegel exercises, diet, flax seed supplementation, and Atarax are on eliminating LG. Then I will make the determination of whether or not to try other means/devices. P.S. Kegels does seem to be working with incomplete evacuation. I'm using an exerciser this time around [GyneFlex] rather than just exercising on my own.P.P.S. Although I say I am taking Atarax, I am just taking the generic hydroxyzine, not the brand name.


Is the atarax still working for you?!?


----------



## Nakir22

It's been awhile since anmegirl doesn't post in the boards, i wonder if she does come back, could she answer a third update to check what else has she done about it.


----------



## anmegrl

Sorry but I have been concentrating more on my life and didn't want to update until I felt I was at least 95 - 100% better. As of the moment, I'd put it at 75%.

Anyway....

*UPDATE # 3*

The Atarax (hydroxyzine) is still working. I take it about 3-4 times a day about 10-15 minutes before I eat. There are many days when I don't wake up bloated which is a relief. However, I still need to watch what I eat. For example, cheese (any cheese) is a no-no and I don't seem to be able to tolerate applesauce. If I eat either, I will either get bloated or set off the purifier.

Although Atarax worked very well (it cut down LG by about half), it still wasn't good enough for me. I decided to give in to the doctor and engage in a trial for Interstim Stimulator. With the trial, you have to be put to sleep and the doctor inserts two wires into your sacral nerve - one on the left and one on the right. The stimulator box is kept on the outside and you clip it to your pants like a cell phone, only bulkier. The stimulator works through one wire for a week and then the doctor will switch you to the other wire for another week. The right side wire didn't work for me. Since my right side has the nerve issues that was kind of expected. The left wire however worked miracles. I had a 85% decrease in LG (this is in addition to the relief hydroxyzine gives me). Because of the drastic result, I went forward with the Interstim Implant.

However, right now the trial seemed to have shown a better response than getting the actual device implanted. It does work but not quite as well. Maybe about 60 -70% decrease. Unfortunately that seems to be an issue with some people who have the implant. You have to play around with different settings to find the right fit. Basically, that's what I've been doing for the past few months. It works very well but I want to get the initial results like I did before. Once I do reach that or better (hopefully soon) I'll give another update. For the time being, it's trial and error.

In case anyone is wondering, the reason I know what % effectiveness the implant provides is that you are required to fill out a daily diary prior to starting the trial, during the trial, and then every time you change programs so you and the doctor can evaluate which programs work well and which ones don't.

I suppose I should put a disclaimer here that just because Interstim is working for me doesn't mean it will work for you. Of course, you can't get the implant unless you successfully complete the trial - have at least a 50% decrease in symptoms. Interstim costs a lot of money... a whole lot. Don't attempt if you don't have any insurance and get all your ducks in a row if you do have insurance. I did everything I was supposed to but that didn't mean insurance wanted to pay for everything, at least not without a struggle.

I still work from home so I'm not in a position to "test" the implant on a regular basis with different people. Sometimes I think I still get responses when I'm in public and other times I don't. Now that I have the implant, my purifier only goes off if I eat something I know I shouldn't and still it will only happen once or twice for that one day.

Every now and then I use a sitz bath to see if, when, and what sensation I feel if I have LG. It works very well and I've learned some new things about my LG tendencies. For example, it almost always happens if I feel regular gas and try to hold it in. All I can really do is delay it for a second or two and it will come out w/o any sensation even if I am still clenching like mad to prevent the gas from escaping. Other times, I may have very faint bubbling in my gut (barely enough to notice) and then LG happens a second or two later w/o any rectal/anal sensation. A few times I have no prior warning at all and it'll just happen (i.e. the water will bubble). It also confirms [for me] that LG comes out in very tiny amounts over short periods of time - as if there is a lot of air in your intestine and it needs to vent some out little by little over 5 to 10 minutes or more. Again, diet is still important and also having regular BMs - but that just decreases the occurence for me. It'll still happen a few times everyday even with diet, BM habits, drugs, and the implant.

A sitz bath is another very inexpensive way to test yourself without too much mess or trouble and w/o a third party confirming LG. I don't know why I suddenly thought of using it since many members on this board have used their bath tubs to test for LG. Sitz bath is much more convenient.

That's it for now.


----------



## lisahermes

Hey,

Do you have fecal breath odor also? Or only leaky gas out of the rear?


----------



## et404

What exactly is sitz bath?


----------



## Sunshine2u

Peanuts are a big no no for me and so are flaxseeds. Anything made with high fructose corn syrup is the biggest no no for me. It bloats me, makes IBS symptoms worse and is unhealthy. I get gas with liquid discharge when I eat unhealthy foods like anything made with high fructose corn syrup and fried food.


----------



## Sunshine2u

A sitz bath is a warm bath where you sit down on a cushion so your hemorrhoids don't swell.


----------



## DEAD

@anmegrl

Atarax is an antihistamine drug so after using it you could detect the odor because antihistamines are also used for congested nose. that is why you saw an improvement. we all have a neurological dysfunction with a mucosal prolapse...that is why we have LG.


----------



## hopefullPatient

Doctors use http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-rectal-tube.htm to collect gas.

But one can use a preservative like a bag that stays outside the rectum.


----------



## anmegrl

DEAD said:


> @anmegrl
> 
> Atarax is an antihistamine drug so after using it you could detect the odor because antihistamines are also used for congested nose. that is why you saw an improvement. we all have a neurological dysfunction with a mucosal prolapse...that is why we have LG.


If you read the above you would know I tested the efficacy of Atarax against the purifier, not by personal detection of odor.

Muscosal or rectal prolapse is easily detected by most GI docs and just about every competent colorectal surgeon. I've been thoroughly examined and had surgeries with at least 2 colorectal surgeons in the past and none of them found I had a rectal prolapse. So, at least for me, that is not the cause of LG.



Sunshine2u said:


> A sitz bath is a warm bath where you sit down on a cushion so your hemorrhoids don't swell.


A quick google search will show a standrad sitz bath. It is just a plastic container that fits on top of a toilet. You fill it with water and it is deep enough to cover the anus. Much more convenient to use and quicker than filling an entire bath tub.


----------



## Alli Rami

anmegrl said:


> If you read the above you would know I tested the efficacy of Atarax against the purifier, not by personal detection of odor.
> 
> Muscosal or rectal prolapse is easily detected by most GI docs and just about every competent colorectal surgeon. I've been thoroughly examined and had surgeries with at least 2 colorectal surgeons in the past and none of them found I had a rectal prolapse. So, at least for me, that is not the cause of LG.
> 
> A quick google search will show a standrad sitz bath. It is just a plastic container that fits on top of a toilet. You fill it with water and it is deep enough to cover the anus. Much more convenient to use and quicker than filling an entire bath tub.


Since you are back, how are you know? r u fully cured or not... if u r cured or feeling a lot better can u please make another update on your progress and what r u taking, thanx


----------



## spid_erman

Hi All,

Wanted to share my story in hopes that it helps someone else out there in the same situation.

I have been suffering from IBS for years and for the last 2 years i suddenly out of the blue started smelling like feces. I am a very hygiene conscious person so this almost ruined me as i became very depressed and self conscious. I avoided activities that were in confined spaces with alot of people attending. I was spending well over $300 monthly on various health and hygiene products. I stumbled across a thread on this website where a person stated they did not need to have surgery to get cured but rather they were recommended 2 drugs by their physician. I decided to take that persons advice and slowly but surely after about 1 month of using the drugs they recommended i no longer smell of feces.

Products i currently use:

Charmin flushable wipes: http://www.amazon.ca...ailpage_o00_s00

natures way multivitamin: http://www.amazon.ca...ailpage_o00_s00

dove unscented soap: http://www.amazon.ca...ailpage_o01_s00

downy scent free fabric softener: http://www.amazon.ca...ailpage_o01_s00

tide fragrance free detergent: http://www.amazon.ca...i_detailpages00

lubriderm fragrance free lotion: http://www.amazon.ca...ailpage_o02_s00

nivea fragrance free deodorant: http://www.amazon.ca...ailpage_o02_s00

florastor probiotic: http://www.londondru...default,pd.html

phillips colon health: http://www.londondru...default,pd.html

I also avoid garlic, onions, pickles and cheese as much as possible. I can deal with cream cheese but cheddar, swiss etc my body cannot handle. I also try not to use colognes or any harshly scented products as my body reacts terribly to them

Using all these products have seemingly cured me and i feel more confident and relaxed when i'm around people.

I just hope this post can help someone else going through the same thing.

Thanks for reading and have a great day


----------



## SeekingNormal

yellow11 said:


> Seeing that our condition(s) is not even recognized by the mainstream medical community I guess it falls on us sufferers to do our own research to try and help ourselves.


Yes, I agree! I've had the LG problem for over 20 years, but only knew it because of the reaction of others around me. I couldn't smell anything myself, and wasn't aware of releasing anything, and when I would ask people point-blank if I smelled bad, they would never openly admit anything to me. When I finally brought up my suspicions to a doctor at Kaiser, she said, "Do you really believe that?"...and then gave me an unwanted referral to Psych.

I am so relieved to have finally found this forum where others have experienced the same thing, and many have even discovered some solutions!

I recently discovered Kombucha, which has been extremely helpful. I haven't noticed any weird reactions from people since I started drinking it daily several weeks ago. I've been drinking the KeVita brand, mostly the Ginger flavor (because this is what is most regularly available at Costco). There are a number of other things I've added to my repertoire, but nothing has been as helpful as Kombucha. For those who haven't tried it, I highly recommend it! Also very helpful was eliminating all animal products from my diet (*especially* dairy), and adding digestive enzymes (I use Klaire Labs Vital-Zymes).

I look forward to learning more about what has helped others. Thank you to all who contribute to the knowledge base! This is so desperately needed by those of us who suffer in silence every day.


----------



## RecentRecluse

That is truly the worst part of leaky gas; people including physicians don't believe you and no one truly can understand what the hell it is that we're going through. I have lost all that is social in my life and on the verge of losing my career if not already lost. i work in a corporate building with no windows. the smell stews and permeates throughout the wing all day. no one will admit that they smell it because they don't want to be the one on record that helps me get time off. as a result HR can't help me get time off because there are "no complaints." but we all know that look, that gag, and hell we all smell it ourselves especially when re-entering a room. i truly hated the days before FODMAP where it was so bad, that people could smell me outside! positive for SIBO. antiobiotics curbed rotten smell but just turned it from rotten to sour smelling. waiting for anorectal manametry exam. hopefully, i will finally be able to prove it.


----------



## Allen.tannenbaum

I'm spreading my thread around this website for others to see because its a simple solution and it worked for me. If your symptoms do not improve in 4-5 months then I'm sorry! Either way this worked for me and i hope it does for you too.

-Take 1 MAGNESIUM CITRATE supplement (150mg or 200MG) three times a week (Monday/Wednesday/ Friday) after a full meal (after dinner).

-If you begin to experience diarrhea, then reduce the amount of Magnesium citrate to twice a week or even once a week. Make sure to take it with food! Not on an empty stomach!

It took about 4 months for things to get completely back to normal though&#8230; it did take a while&#8230;

-this is optional, instead of sitting on the toilet; you could instead place three strips of toilet paper on the group to make a tray and SQUAT, using the toilet paper as a collector. I know it sounds ridiculous, but that's how we humans defecated before the invention of what we now know as a toilet. Obviously, you will only be able to do this at home! But it should help your pelvic floor muscles to relax.

The MAGNESIUM CITRATE (150MG) mixed with the SQUATTING, should help you pelvic floor relax and your anal sphincter to heal.

-Magnesium is essential for MUSCLE RELAXATION and FUNCTION. When I was going through this, I tried everything, and I was just lucky to have tried this and it worked for me.

If this does work for anyone else, please spread this, if this simple solution helps someone else, like it has helped me, that's amazing!


----------



## Robtibs

This is about odor, not lg. I took a shower and put on clean clothes before going to a popular noon mass and sitting in the back (thank god!). The six-yr-old in the row in front of me kept staring at me and finally, when it was dead quiet, said, "Mommy, that lady smells like bread." Turned out I had yeast -- as in candida-- for years!!
Meanwhile my heart goes out to those with this insensitivity. Thanks to "anmegrl" for posting solutions. I'm sure they help.


----------



## flankking

This is really helpful. Though sometimes, it's distressing to self diagnose.


----------

